# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [OpenSource | Sample ] WebPage existance chekcer

## Alaa Ben Fatma

Hello ,

Introduction :

Well , a friend of mine bought a server which contains many websites , so he got tired checking them one by one so i created a loop which contains a code that can check a webpage validation .
So that's why I'm gonna share it here .


How It Works :

It's easier than drinking the water  :Stick Out Tongue:  , just enter your webpage's url and it will check it .

ScreenShot : 



Download Link : 
https://sourceforge.net/projects/web...tance-chekcer/


Have fun  :Blush: 
Ba-Bye  :wave:

----------

